# The joyous US Customs & Border Protection & my Business



## britboi1978 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi there,

I'll keep this brief, Between April 2006 and November 2008 I visited New York 11 times under the VWP. Between September 2007 and November 2008 I had been within the US for approximately 180 days spread across a number of visits, the two longest being 72 days and 89 days.

US CBP seem to find it difficult to appreciate that some people can afford to stay with friends and support themselves without needing to work in the USA, thus I have been detained and questioned twice and nearly deported once.

I'm looking to expand my business into the US this year, however I do not want to transfer myself under the L1 scheme.

If I appoint myself onto the board of the Corporation we have formed in NY State, where does CBP stand in denying me entry to meet staff and conduct basic tasks like performance appraisals etc?

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

CBP have absolute discretion on whether or not to let you in. When you sign the I-94W, you sign away all your rights. It seems you've already marked your card. Sorry not to give you happy news......but that's simply the way it is.


----------



## britboi1978 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> CBP have absolute discretion on whether or not to let you in. When you sign the I-94W, you sign away all your rights. It seems you've already marked your card. Sorry not to give you happy news......but that's simply the way it is.


Hi,

Thanks for getting back. With that in mind, I'm guessing the only other option would be to apply for the L1 as my understanding is that this is a Visa that they are limited with what action they can take?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

britboi1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for getting back. With that in mind, I'm guessing the only other option would be to apply for the L1 as my understanding is that this is a Visa that they are limited with what action they can take?


You'll be a lot better off on an L1! Of course, you'll open yourself up to Uncle Sam's tax man......but CBP will be much more likely to let you come and go as you please.


----------

